# Eggs eggs and more eggs...



## deezoo (Mar 31, 2017)

Long post but looking for advice!

I got a call from a friend mid March saying there were two pigeon eggs that needed rescuing from a construction site he was working on. I have experience with all animals BUT birds, excluding my pet budgie. I had zero experience in rearing baby birds, let alone hatching them, so agrees to collect them and transport them to my local wildlife centre. When I arrived to drop them off I was turned away, being told they do not take in eggs. Great. I'm the type who can't not at least try to help. So of course I go buy an incubator and start my research. Hours upon hours of reading! I feel I learned a lot but still wasn't prepared for the amount of exhaustion to come. March 26th both babies hatched out, one quite smaller. For a week straight I was feeding every two hours, even throughout the night. Tiring but oh so rewarding knowing I was helping. The smaller one grew weaker and ended up with aspirated lungs. A quick trip to my avian vet and within 12 hours on antibiotics the smaller one matched the others energy and appetite. Both are doing fabulous now at 11 days old and this journey has been amazing! Fast forward to yesterday, another friend shows up with TWELVE eggs. He had been tearing down a building and their employees found multiple nests. I guess he thought since I just raised 2, what are 12 more? LOL! Two of the twelve are cracked and dead. The remaining 10 look viable. But I cannot keep them to raise as I leave the country in 2 weeks and can't guarantee my time for them. Where do I go for this?! Who will take on eggs? I'm in BC, Canada. I can hold on to them until I leave, and if they hatch by then I can begin feeding, but holy hell, hand feeding 10 at a time will be difficult! Can anyone suggest any resources or groups that will take them on?

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would just get rid of them. Not too many people want to put that kind of time into raising birds from eggs. Most wildlife centers don't have that kind of time to do that, and many don't look favorably on pigeons anyway. And not everyone would be a good candidate for doing it. Often when people try to raise baby pigeons that are even older than that, the poor things suffer and die. Do them a favor and toss them. It's even worse for them if they hatch and are not taken the proper care of. Just not fair to them to drag it out. If they hatch, and you are stuck with them, what will happen to them then?


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi deezoo,

First of All, Congrats on raising the 2 pigeons from eggs; not an easy feat, I know from experiance.

You have put in tremendous time & effort, thank you for sharing your inspiring story.

Unfortunately I cannot provide any solution to your conundrum, I live very far away from you and do not know of the Rescue resources available to you.

I wish you good luck. Peace


----------



## Badejo (Sep 20, 2016)

*Eggs Issues.*

Hello, I bought a pair of pigeons from a local farmer and the female laid two eggs yesterday, one of the eggs has soft shell and it's leaking already while the other one looks okay. my question how can a pigeon hen lay two eggs on the same day? and will the issue persist? and is this issue caused by disease or what?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is someone elses thread. You need to start a new thread on this topic. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

